# My new, excellent adventure!



## golfdiva (Jan 22, 2007)

Here is my new bunny! She is supposed to be around 7 weeksold. I say "she" but I have really no idea. Ihaven't even looked, because I don't think I'd know what I was lookingat! lol!

Anyway, she is set up in an abandoned bedroom in thebasement. I am taking these pics while trying to coax her,unsuccessfully, out from under the bed!

Oh well, she has only been here 2 days. She'll get the hangof it! When I do get her out, she will sit on my lap, orsnuggle under my chin for hours! 

I haven't really thought of a name yet. I've been calling here Chocolate Bunny. That might just stick!


(I also don't know how to do pics, so I'm not sure they will show up! )


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 22, 2007)

I couldn't figure out how to get more than one pic on the post, so I'm posting the other pics as replies:


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 22, 2007)

She won't be coaxed from under the bed!


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 22, 2007)

Last one, cleaning up for her pics!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Golfdiva, your Baby is adorable.

Does she have a cage to go in or is she free roam in thebedroom? Just be careful of any wires, bunnies love to chewthem,we've had quite a few phone, cable and many otherschewed up.

So how long did it take you to coax her from under the bed?Our Daisy Mae got under our bed a couple of times, it took me over halfan hour to get her from under the bed. If anyone could haveseen me they would have thought I was nuts going from side to sidetrying to get her.

Welcome to the Forum, and I look forward to many more pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome! Your little dutch seems tohave the same habit as my dutch, Fiona. Fiona loves to escapefrom her cage/pen while she's out and run and hide under my mom'sbed. We had to do some rearranging after she started chewingthrough the extension cord under there. 

She's a beautiful bunny. 

As far as posting multiple pictures, you need to use a photo hostingsite. I usewww.photobucket.com .Upload your pictures there then you can use the code with the init to post them here. 

Good luck with your new bunny.


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 22, 2007)

Missyscove - Aha - so that's how to do it! lol! Thanks for the info.

I haven't gotten her out from under the bed yet! lol! I wasjust about to go down and try again. Once I get her, sheseems very happy sitting on my lap, snuggling under my chin and beingpetted!

She has the run of the the bedroom, but she also has a box that has herfood, water, and some bedding in it. There is also a litterbox, but she seems to be mainly going in her box! 

I read about putting protective covering over the cords, which I willdo soon. Other than that, there isn't really anything in theroom that will upset me if she ruins it. There is no way outof the room, and as far as I can tell, no other dangers. (Ihave had a tramatic intro to keeping rabbits, read my post,"New and devestated" in the Introductions section.)So,please speak up if you can think of anything I'moverlooking! I am brand new to rabbits, and would hate tohave another accident!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2007)

Fiona won't come out when we want her to, onlywhen she does. She also loves hiding under the Christmas tree(pictures of that in my blog). You might try setting up herfood as far from the bed as you can and see if she'll come outeventually for that, but it dosn't sound as though there is any harm inher being under the bed. 

If you're leaving her alone, I would do my best to raise up the cordsfor now, or at least un plug them so she won't get shocked if she doeschew. It sounds like you've given her a great home.


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I took a peek, and I'd have to say she is a male! lol! 

He does come out from under the bed, I think he was justbeing difficult about getting his picture taken! lol!Everytime I open the door I see him racing across the room to under thebed! His food and water disappears, and the "bebes" get leftis several places! 

There is only one cord now, and it is up beyond his reach.Later this spring there will be more cords, (for the turtles) but Iwill be sure to cover all of them!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 23, 2007)

Turtles? 

Well, at least you know "he" is eating and drinking properly. I'm sure he'll eventually come around. 

Where did you get the bunny? Did they not know the bunny's gender? 

That little cutie really, really needs an official name, perhaps a nice unisex one.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh my!! What a cutie-pie!! (Hehe...didn't realize it rhymed until I wrote it!)

He's so cute!!! (Kudos to you for figuring out his gender! )

He looks like such a wonderful boy!! I'm sure you're doing just fine...

If you want to go over the basics just to be sure, feel free to postsomething in the main forum (no one will make fun if something's notquite right, or something...don't worry...we're all friendly here), orif you don't feel comfortable, feel free to PM me, and if I don't knowabout something, we'll figure it out together. 

Anyway...I'm so glad to see your cutie!!  

Rosie*

P.S. You can also use tinypic.com to upload your pictures,and then post the


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks again all for the help and encouragment, and the kind words!

Last night he came over to me and playednear me voluntarily for the first time! He was really looking for my attention!

I also started covering the electrical cords. I did one the night before, and did the second one last night (that&#39;s all there are now). Good thing too, because as I was covering the second one, he began playing with and chewing on the first one I covered!

We got him at a pet store. I got the first one at a reptile show, and when she died I was devestated! The next day, hubby spent 4 hours driving me around looking for another bunny. I saw a couple at another reptile show, but they were 10 months old. I figured if I was going to get one that old, I would get one of the ones I saw online in a shelter. At least they were neutered and litterbox trained already. As we were heading home, we happened to pass another pet store. I didn&#39;t want to stop, but hubby insisted. There was this little guy for sale. I held him and decided this was the one!

I still haven&#39;t really landed on a good name! I have been calling him Chocolate, but if someone has any suggestions, I&#39;m open!


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmm...you could call him Hershey.  

What a cute story...that you weren&#39;t even going to stop at that store...and there was your baby!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 26, 2007)

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Hmm...you could call him Hershey.


He looks more like Godiva to me . He&#39;s both milk chocolate and white chocolate, lol.


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 26, 2007)

OOoo! I like Hershey! (Godiva is cute too, but it&#39;s too close to Golfdiva. Hubby might get us mixed up! lol!)

Oh, and, Missyscove - there are turtles hibernating in the room. In about a month I will have to put on their heat and light, lights - so there will be a lot more cords laying around! lol!


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 18, 2007)

Sooo, Hershey has been here for a monthnow! He is about 11 weeks old. I've been weighinghim and he has gained 300 grams so far. He is eating well,pellets and hay. I tried some veggies again. He didfine with parsley. He has eatens some brussel sproutleaves. He ate some lettuce last night, but today his tummyis making noises, so I think I will wait before trying that one again!

He has regressed a bit with the litter box. I find his littleBBs all over the room. But he does seem to be peeing in thelitter box regularly. 

He also loves to snuggle! He will snuggle with me while I'mwatching TV for one or two hours! It's sooo cute!He makes little squeaky-sighing noises and clicks his teeth!Sometimes he's not in the mood though. Then he just wants toshow off his binkies! lol! 

I hope he always stays so sweet and cuddly! (crossing fingers!).


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 18, 2007)

Your Hershey is soooo cute!! Sounds like he's doing really well!! 

As far as those little poops all over the room, he may just bedistributing his scent, thus making the space smell more like him so hecan feel more comfortable. All three of my girls dothat. In fact, Trixie has been here since 28 January, andshe's still doing it. Hehe! 

Hugs to you both!

Rosie*


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 18, 2007)

Here is a new photo of Hershey playing "find the bunny"! lol! (I know, I need a new camera, maybe someday! sigh)


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 19, 2007)

Such a cutie!:bunnydance:


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks! he's such a good bunny too! yesterday i had surgery on my shoulder and have been layingin bed for two days. he has been good company - laying on thebed and watching tv with me! 
:dutch


----------



## golfdiva (Feb 28, 2007)

here he is, keeping invalid me company in front of the t.v.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 28, 2007)

Hershey is absolutely gorgeous! :kiss:,aww and he sounds just so adorable!

cheryl


----------



## golfdiva (May 7, 2007)

Ohhh I would have killed for a video cameratoday! I have taken Hershey outside a couple of times and lethim run around the property - with me about 3 feet behindhim. He absolutely LOVES this. He seems toespecially love teasing the chickens. 

Today the chickens were busy scratching through a huge pile ofleaves. Hershey took a running leap and landed right in themiddle of the flock in the leaves. Squacks were heard, wingsflapped andfeathers flew! But he disappeared, as hewas totally buried in the leaves. Since they couldn't see himanymore, the chickens quickly calmed down.

Suddenly, with a mighty leap, Hershey come bursting up through theleaves! The chickens took off like a house on fire, and Ilaughed so hard I could hardly stand up! 

What a little stinker!ullhair:


----------



## binkies (May 7, 2007)

That sounded adorable! You must keep cameras in hand allllll the time.


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 27, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've written in my blog! I had a hard time even finding it, it's buried so deep below the other blogs! lol! I thought I'd better update this a bit. Here's the news:

One day DH was looking out a window and said "why is your rabbit running around the backyard?" OMG! I went out and caught him. I saw that I left the slider open and he had chewed a hole right through the screen door! So I fenced in the patio and left the hole in the door. Now he can go in and out all day! 











Hershey has been neutered. All went well. He goes back Monday for a recheck. He didn't chew at his stitches or anything. He's such a goooood bunny! For the first week, he didn't seem himself. Kinda slow and not as happy as usual. But by now he is pretty much his ol' self! I'm glad cause I was worried he wouldn't be as snuggly or something!

He likes going for rides with me when I do errands. He even loves riding in his sling I made for him!






He even seems to enjoy going for hikes in his sling with me! 

Yesterday, I had to clean the outdoor turtle pond, so I let him run around the enclosure while I worked. He practiced running reeeaaally fast around the pond. Then he practiced his quick reverse direction moves. He nibbled some grass, and did a little more exploring. After about an hour he must have been tired out, because he came over and sat by my feet in his "pick me up" way. I picked him up and he snuggled against my neck and fell asleep! 

Let's say it all together now: "Awwwwwwwwwwwww"


----------



## golfdiva (Jul 30, 2007)

Hershey went to the vet today for his re-check after his neuter surgery. All is fine, no sign of infection!


----------



## golfdiva (Sep 10, 2007)

I ran out of spring mix the other day. Since I didn't have time to go to the store, I walked down the driveway and picked a handful of wild carrots for Hershey. When he saw me coming with green stuff, he got all excited. I put down the carrots and he took a sniff. Then he turned, flicked me off, and hopped under a chair. Guess he was expecting something else!

My pets spoiled????? Noooo way! lol!


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 11, 2007)

Awe, he doesn't like carrots! 

Does he still enjoy the sling? I have one but haven't tried using it. I'm pretty sure Thumper would get a kick out of it now...onder:must try that some time soon.

more pics of your cutie please! :biggrin2:

*jackie


----------



## golfdiva (Dec 28, 2007)

Actually, he usually likes the carrots. I guess he just had his mouth set for something else that time! We have used the sling several times. But we haven't used it in a while, since the weather turned cold.

We are now on to another excellent adventure! We drove from Michigan to Florida with Hershey! Here are some pics of him exploring the front yard of my parents condo:


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2007)

Hershey is just the most perfect dutch boy! He reminds me so much of my Max. He's adorable!


----------



## golfdiva (Jan 12, 2008)

Hershey, my fearless guard rabbit! Shown here making sure the world is safe for my turtles!






View in awe the look of intense concentration on his face!


----------

